# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Ndjenjat që shprehen me anë te luleve!

## theodora*

Te dashur forumiste dhe forumista

Do ju bej ca pyetje qe te shikojme sa romantik jeni.  :buzeqeshje: 

Ne radhe te pare gocave (se thon ladys first).
Nese dikush qe ju pelqen do ju bente dhurat nje buqet me lule,car lulesh do deshironit te kishte buqeta juaj dhe cfar ngjyre sigurisht.

Tani 2 pyetje per ju djemte  :perqeshje:  .
Keni bere ndonjer dhurat ne goca qe ju pelqen nje buqet me lule?
Car lulesh kan qene dhe cfare ngjyre?

----------


## Marijuana85

urime temen theodora  :buzeqeshje: 
nese eshte dikush  se me pelqen do  kisha deshir te ma dhuron nje buqet me trendafilla...
pra do kisha deshir te jete me lloje lloje ngjyra si  pershembull , te bardhe ( dashuri e sinqerte, e pastër ) , te kuqe ( dashuri, pasion)  :shkelje syri:  dhe ngjyre pembe ( ka domethenje, dashuri e bute ...) 

pershendetje

----------


## EDUARDI

* Dikur Para Disa Vitesh I Kam Bere Dhurat Nje Karafil .*

----------


## theodora*

marijuana85, buqeta qe do dhuroje do ishte me ter mend romantike  :buzeqeshje: 

di eduard mir e zjodhe lulen dhe ngjyren,por mbase e ke dhuruar ateren kur ishe nxenes e nuk punoje :P

----------


## Clauss

lulet e bardha shprehin dashurine e paster te sinqerte e? hmmmmmm 
nje pyetje per expertat, "dashurine e paster, te sinqerte" ne kuptimin e "agapi" jo "eros"?

----------


## SaS

pershendetje !!! kam bere dhurate me shume se njehere buqete me lule !!! lulet i kam vene me ngjyra te ndryshme qe perfaqesojne qe nga dashuria te kuqe pra !!! deri tek e verdha xhelozi !!!  :buzeqeshje:  pra me nje fjale te gjitha ndienjat qe kam une per te !!!

----------


## IL__SANTO

Kam bere dhurat Lule.


Buqeta ishte me Lulekuqe duke u frymezuar nga Filmi: LuleKuqe mbi mure.   :P


Tradicionalen:   Trendafila te kuq.

----------


## xfiles

une nuk kam bere asnjehere dhurate lule.

po nese do i dhuroja, do ishin LuleDielli.
Me pelqen shume si lule.

----------


## Angjelini

> Te dashur forumiste dhe forumista
> 
> Do ju bej ca pyetje qe te shikojme sa romantik jeni. 
> 
> Ne radhe te pare gocave (se thon ladys first).
> Nese dikush qe ju pelqen do ju bente dhurat nje buqet me lule,car lulesh do deshironit te kishte buqeta juaj dhe cfar ngjyre sigurisht.
> 
> Tani 2 pyetje per ju djemte  .
> Keni bere ndonjer dhurat ne goca qe ju pelqen nje buqet me lule?
> Car lulesh kan qene dhe cfare ngjyre?


Urime per temen

Jo vetem ndonje here por disa here kam derguar  dhe  do dergoj prap e prap  :buzeqeshje: 

Nr i luleve ne buqet  ka qene ... 6 te bardhe nje te kuq. ose  6 te kuq dhe nje i bardhe  14  te kuq dhe i bardhe  dhe   21 te bardhe  bashke me nje D&G  ....vetem nje here kam derguar  3 te verdhe dhe 3 te kuq dhe 1 te bardhe se keshtu ishte puna:P

----------


## Nyx

> Te dashur forumiste dhe forumista
> 
> Ne radhe te pare gocave (se thon ladys first).
> Nese dikush qe ju pelqen do ju bente dhurat nje buqet me lule,car lulesh do deshironit te kishte buqeta juaj dhe cfar ngjyre sigurisht.


Nice tema urime

Un ne pergjithesi kam marr vetem buqet me trendafila te kuq :ngerdheshje: , her te shoqeruar me nr telefoni e her me ndonje teddy bear, keto me shum nga njerez qe as i njihja :xx: ... trendafili qe vertet ka pasur kuptim per mua ka qen nje i ber me fazzolettino.

----------


## theodora*

> pershendetje !!! kam bere dhurate me shume se njehere buqete me lule !!! lulet i kam vene me ngjyra te ndryshme qe perfaqesojne qe nga dashuria te kuqe pra !!! deri tek e verdha xhelozi !!!  pra me nje fjale te gjitha ndienjat qe kam une per te !!!


bravo qe ke bere dhurata te tilla dhe uroj t'i kesh bere ne nje person e jo ne shum,vetkuptohet

tani sa per xhelozine nuk esht aq romantike ta shprehesh me lule,degjome mua si goc qe jam :P

----------


## theodora*

> Kam bere dhurat Lule.
> 
> 
> Buqeta ishte me Lulekuqe duke u frymezuar nga Filmi: LuleKuqe mbi mure.   :P
> 
> 
> Tradicionalen:   Trendafila te kuq.


 
pak si i lire je me lulkuqet, po mjafton veprimi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## theodora*

> Nice tema urime
> 
> Un ne pergjithesi kam marr vetem buqet me trendafila te kuq, her te shoqeruar me nr telefoni e her me ndonje teddy bear, keto me shum nga njerez qe as i njihja... trendafili qe vertet ka pasur kuptim per mua ka qen nje i ber me fazzolettino.


nice,really nice for u
do te te them e un tani meqe je goca e par ne teme qe u pergjigje :P

un kam mar 1 buqet me 2 trendafila te kuq+2te bardhe+2roze (mi derguan me kuriel)

nje tjeret me 10 trendafila te kuq +2 te bardhe
 (mi dhane ne dore)

dhe 1 her 2 cop, 1 te kuq e 1 te bardhe(mi dhane ne dore)

kaq per tani:P

----------


## ajzberg

Do te ishte gje e bukur dhurimi makar edhe nje gonxhe trendafili,por femrat e sotme i kane haruar keto dhurata ''klasike'' tani ato preferojne nje tufe te madhe me .....................euro

----------


## theodora*

> Do te ishte gje e bukur dhurimi makar edhe nje gonxhe trendafili,por femrat e sotme i kane haruar keto dhurata ''klasike'' tani ato preferojne nje tufe te madhe me .....................euro


po varet kush ta jep
e do vajza ate apo jo
unpsh po te me jape 1 gonxhe njeriu qe dua ne momentin e duhur esht sikur te me ket dhuruar 10 trendafila.
nejse,dhe tufat kot skane dale more ajzbergo
si thua ti?
te prishen lulet ne dyqani?hahahah(kjo ishte shaka)

----------


## ajzberg

Jo, cne te prishen lulet ne dyqan ,ne Shqiperi ka patur nje shprehje dikur qe kishte te bente me lulet dhe gomarin,por nuk eshte momenti qe ta them.Me te vetete qe dhurimi i nje luleje apo i nje tufe nuk ka rendesi prek telat e zemres te nje femre ,por po e perseris edhe nje here qe keto tela nuk jane me tela te holla kitare po themi ,por tela kondrabasi.
C me ktheve umorin vajze
faleminderit

----------


## theodora*

> Jo, cne te prishen lulet ne dyqan


po nese nuk i ble asnjeri ateren car do bejne dhe lulet?
do kalbe,apo jo?




> ,ne Shqiperi ka patur nje shprehje dikur qe kishte te bente me lulet dhe gomarin,


heeeeeeeeee
e ke fjalen per ate llafin qe thot prit gomar te mbije bar?
hahahahaha


tani dhe un ta thash qe ne raste te "vecanta" dhe nje lule e vetme(gonxhe) ka vlere me shum se nje buqet.

----------


## RaPSouL

_Lulja ne tere boten njihet si simbol i dashurise, i ngohtesise, i miqesise. Por Lulja me se teper simbolizon dashurine, mendoj se sot eshte bere gati e obligueshme qe ti dergosh nje lule te dashures pasi sic eshte cekur edhe me lart ka nje vlere te madhe dhe tregon nje dashuri te zjarrte. 

PS: Posacerisht e kuqja_

----------


## biligoa

Nje dite verte suprize, u cue i dashuri nga tavolina doli jasht dhe u kthye me nje buqet te bukur, fillova te fryhem para shoqeve,po kur shkova ne shtepi i thashe u sa me be qejfin per buketin, ai mu pergjegj: mu dhimt plaka qe i shiste bente ftoht dhe u terue ...............

----------


## Doc_ERI

Ktej nga ne esht nje plak qe te ndihmon ne raste emergjente se ben xhiro bllokun me lule ne dor dhe nese dikush nuk di si ti flase nje femre ose nuk i flet dot se esht magjepsur nga ajo ateher i blen nje buqete lule dhe ja con plakun atje me gjith nje flete me fjalimin  :ngerdheshje:

----------

